# Recommended Dinner Train



## piperdriver (Nov 3, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a fantastic dinner train experiance? Either in the U.S or Canada. An overnight adventure would be even better---


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 3, 2010)

piperdriver said:


> Can anyone recommend a fantastic dinner train experiance? Either in the U.S or Canada. An overnight adventure would be even better---


The Canadian is supposed to be the best among what we have left. I have every intention of riding her over the full Toronto - Vancouver run but the trip has run into complications arising from the lack of communication infrastructure in the Canadian wilderness and my friend's passport application.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 3, 2010)

This *one* is probably the best of perhaps 6-8 different dinner trains I have ridden.


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 4, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> This *one* is probably the best of perhaps 6-8 different dinner trains I have ridden.


 Looks pretty nice Tom, is it seasonal and do you have to drive to get there? I know there a not as many of these as there used to be, if nothing else riding the Canadian or Ocean in Canmada probably is a great idea as was said, the best of Both worlds! :wub:


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 4, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > This *one* is probably the best of perhaps 6-8 different dinner trains I have ridden.
> ...



Yes you have to drive to get to it. It is out in the middle of nowhere!


----------

